# Flourescents as heat lamp?



## Executor of Fruit Flies (Sep 26, 2005)

OK, so I'm planning on using a 2-foot flourescent lamp as a heat source for the coming cold weather. It has 2 bulbs at 15 watts each. Will this provide enough heat for my spiny flowers, ghosts, and dead leafs? Should I block the light with tinfoil during the night to better simulate thae natural light cycle? And should I spray a bit more often to make up for the extra evaporation from heat? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 26, 2005)

Flourescent lamps dont produce heat.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## DMJ (Sep 26, 2005)

^^thats what I was gonna say lol.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

Exactly.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 27, 2005)

incandescent and halogen bulbs create light through heat, about 90% of the energy they emit is in the form of heat ( infrared radiation ).

30% of fluorescent bulbs energy is heat, making them far cooler than regular bulbs.

though is it fluorescent that you actually meant?


----------



## Executor of Fruit Flies (Sep 27, 2005)

. Any recommended wattages for a 18"X 36"(approx) area. I don't want my room lit up at night, so is it okay to cover the lamp with tinfoil?


----------



## ellroy (Sep 27, 2005)

Tin foil will keep the heat inside the foil and I imagine the bulb would blow. You can buy coloured bulbs (blue, red) but if you don't want any light I would just go for a heat mat to raise the night time temp


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 27, 2005)

or alternatively cover the enclosure not the light


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

They make heat bulbs that don't put out any light.


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah. Neomydium heat bulbs dont produce any light at all. They come in 15 watts and up. You can find them at your local reptile retailer. No tin foil is necessary.

www.Geckospot.com


----------

